# My current status re: e-mails and sharpening services



## JBroida (Jan 21, 2014)

I know a lot of you are waiting for either knives to be sharpened or e-mails to be replied to... this is where i stand

So far today, I have repaired, sharpened, rehandled, and/or refinished over 30 knives... the vast majority (over 90%) were quite complicated repairs, including thinning and refinishing, repairing messed up shinogi lines, and so forth... still havent had a chance to get to e-mails yet... sorry guys... gonna try to do e-mails tomorrow

Due to how much sharpening i was able to get done today, almost everyone waiting for sharpening will be hearing from me when i can make some time for e-mails... all sharpening jobs, except 3 knives are now done.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow John that is a feat in itself. Hope you get to those emails soon.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 21, 2014)

yeah... my hands are black like my palms were dipped in ink, i've gone through a ton of advil, and my arms feel like i was in a fight


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 21, 2014)

I did 10 one night, nothing like what you said here.  Hardest was some thinning. My hands felt really bad for 3 days.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 21, 2014)

yeah... 10-15 per day is normal for me, but lately, its been like 20-30 per day...they started piling up... today was a holiday, so i closed the store, came in, and busted them out. Over the last week, i've had to prioritize easier tasks, as there wasnt enough time to take on the harder/more time consuming ones... of course, that meant that i got stuck with all of the hard ones today


----------



## Lexington Jim (Jan 21, 2014)

I have noticed that a new born takes up 110% of your time. Not to worry though, when a second one comes along they combine for only 110% of your time.

Of course this is not a bad thing.


----------



## brianh (Jan 21, 2014)

Hope my Sakai Yusuke is in the done pile, w00tz!


----------



## eshua (Jan 21, 2014)

Look on the bright side, you can skip arm and back day at the gym. Unless that means its leg day now ****!


----------



## JBroida (Jan 21, 2014)

the legs get a constant workout now days from bouncing my son around when i need to put him to sleep


----------



## bamboojungles (Jan 22, 2014)

I email you today! Now I feel so Bad!!!! Sorry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBroida (Jan 23, 2014)

no worries... i'm still working on getting caught up with e-mails too though... i've got about 150 left in my inbox after today


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 23, 2014)

go jon go


----------



## JBroida (Jan 23, 2014)

as a side note, your knife is ready... i want to take some pics of it for you, but i hope to get you an invoice soon


----------



## brianh (Jan 23, 2014)

Hope I'm on the done list, too, Jon!


----------



## JBroida (Jan 23, 2014)

you are indeed


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jan 23, 2014)

Good lord I thought I got a lot of emails.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks Jon for communicating this to us, i was starting to take it personally. 

I also have an e-mail in that unresponded to pile but for your hand-work I'm willing to wait. 

dennis


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 23, 2014)

Jon,

White #2 Ginga Petty or Kochi in V2? for a line type of knife?


----------



## JBroida (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah... It's been totally overwhelming lately... I'm working on getting stuff done as quickly as I can though


----------



## brianh (Jan 23, 2014)

Email me and TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## JBroida (May 4, 2014)

We are currently extremely backed up with e-mails. On average, I end up with over 150 e-mails, and on good days, i can get through a bit over 100, but most days, its closer to 60-70. I also have knife sharpening work and a brick and mortar store to run. I am very sorry it there is a significant delay in getting back to you. We are doing our best to respond as quickly as we can, but there are times when the delay can be many days, so please bear with us. If you dont hear from me in a week or two, please give me a call. Phone calls are much easier for us whenever possible.


----------

